

Mobile identity by rebekah cox - theyoonery
http://www.quora.com/Rebekah-Cox/Mobile-Identity

======
bootload
_"... So, what is identity? I think in its most basic form, your identity is
the product of how you manage your attention and others' access to that
attention. ..."_

Attention is a bit hard to quantify. A more concrete definition of identity is
the combination of an email address & a nickname ~
<http://seldomlogical.com/2009/08/20/digital-doppelgangers>

